# Van going around stealing dogs



## mickyb

This was on my facebook page and asked me to share 
NA06 SVD transit van seen stealing dogs around Derbyshire... as in bakewell matlock buxton all the smaller surrounding areas this van has been spotted. Police are on to them and want anyone who see's anything to get in contact. Some people are utter dickheads.... Please share


----------



## Alison Nesbitt

This van has been going around the North East today,Blaydon Winlaton Ryton & High Spen, apparently they are calling asking if you want fish ( in a car) marking your fence or wall then this van is coming back for your pet  out of your garden


----------



## luvmydogs

Could this be a hoax? Derbyshire and Blaydon aren't exactly next door to one another.......


----------



## Pasuded

I hope one of the dogs they try to steal gives them a good bite!


----------

